# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Kompjuteri personal si web server

## hubejb

Çka është e nevojitur pë ta bërë kompjuterin personal web server?

Nëse dikush punon me web servera apo ka njohuri për të, do të ishte i lutur që ti potencoj ato nevoja si ato hardverike, softverike dhe ato personale.

Ju faleminderit për participimin në këtë temë

----------


## Username

shiko apache webserver 
http://httpd.apache.org/

----------


## edspace

Web serverat duhet të plotësojnë këto kushte:

1. Të jenë gjithnjë të ndezur dhe me lidhje të pandërprerë me internetin. 

2. Lidhja e internetit të jetë sa më e shpejtë. Llogarrit shpejtësinë mesatare të lidhjes së internetit që përdorin vizitorët dhe shumëzoje ketë me numrin e vizitorëve që mendon se do përdorin faqen njëkohësisht. Si shembull: Nëse faqen e vizitojnë 20 veta njëkohësisht, dhe këta përdorin lidhje 56Kbps, atëherë sërvëri duhet të ketë një lidhje që të ngarkojë (20 vizitorë) * (56 Kbps) = 1120 Kbps. Kjo është shpejtësia për ngarkim (upload), jo shpejtësia e shkarkimit që reklamohet më shumë nga shërbimet e internetit për shtëpi. 

3. Shërbimi i internetit të ofrojë gjithnjë të njëjtën adresë IP dhe kjo IP të mund të hapet nga interneti. Një lidhje e tillë kushton shumë dhe zakonisht nuk ofrohet fare për shërbimet shtëpiake. 

4. Përveç lidhjes së shkëlqyer me internetin, serveri kërkon edhe harduer të mirë. Duhet të ketë të paktën 512MB memorje dhe një procesor të paktën 1Ghz. 

5. Një sistem operativ të përshtatshëm për servera si Windows Server, Red Hat, etj. Mund të përdorësh edhe sisteme të tjera si Windows XP, por këto sisteme nuk janë ndërtuar për të qënë sërvëra dhe nuk kanë të njëjtin rendiment. 

6. Më i rëndësishmi është sigurisht softueri web server. Dy web serverat më të përdorur janë Apache (për Unix, Linux, Windows) dhe Microsoft Internet Information Services (IIS) që përdoret në Windows. Apache është falas ndërsa IIS është pjesë e Windows Server. 

Nëse do përdorësh Apache, lexo temën *Instalimi i Apache + Php + MySql + phpMyAdmin*. Aty do gjesh të gjitha hapat që duhet të ndjekësh për instalimin dhe konfigurimin e serverit, PHP-së dhe databazës MySql. Disa lidhje mund të jenë të vjetra, prandaj shkarko versionet e fundit të programeve nga faqet përkatëse.

----------


## hubejb

nese don te paraqes dikush tjeter ndonje text le ta paraqes ne gjuhen shqipe se te gjith te forumit nuk e kuptojne gjuhen angleze, e falenderoj edspace per verejtjet e tij ishin shum ne rregull, vetem mung edhe nje informat se si mund te ble nje shpejtesi te internetit aq te madhe dhe gjithashtu nje IP te tille.

Tung

----------


## Dani_Tux

une para disa dite shkarkova dy programe njëri EasyPHP dhe NetServer keto programe janë me te leht per pc server sepse kan brenda disa programe EasyPHP i ka keto programe (MySQL, Apache, phpMyAdmin, PHP) 
NetServer i ka keto programe (Apache, MySQL, FileZilla FTP Server, hMailServer, phpMyAdmin, phpWebAdmin, SquirreMail)
NetServer më i pershtatshem per PC me bo Server me kete program mundesh ta besh PC server per sa i perket internetit e shpjegoj edspace

----------


## hubejb

nuk u pergjigjet ne pyetjen time 
kurse per Dani Tux faleminderit per ndihmen tung

----------


## edspace

Lidhja e internetit varet ku banon. Po të jesh në Shqipëri, nuk besoj se cilësia e shërbimeve të internetit ka arritur atë nivel sa mund të përdoren për faqe interneti. Këtë mund ta vësh re me disa faqe Shqiptare që ose janë të ngadalta shumë, ose nuk hapen fare për orë të tëra. 

Pyet në qytetin ku jeton për një lidhje me DSL, Cable, ose Satelit. Nuk besoj se do gjesh shërbim standard me shpejtësi të madhe ngarkimi, prandaj pyet kompaninë nëse mund të të bëjnë rritje të shërbimit standard kundrejt një pagese. Zakonisht kompanitë kanë plane të tilla për firmat e vogla private. Nëse je në Amerikë, çmimet për shërbime të tilla i kalojnë 300-400$ në muaj. Me pak fjalë, nuk ja vlen, kur shumë mirë mund të blesh një host për 10$ në muaj.

----------


## ami_05

Shiqo ne Webfaqen www.amiteam.de

Informacione Shqip se si behet Instalimi i nje Webserver dhe se qka te nevojitet.

Pershendetje 


Amir

----------


## hubejb

Unë kam ide për një web faqe me disa Gb si për shembull me i lidh disa hardisqe, kurse nje host i till kushton shtrenjtë per ate shkak dua te shoh a kam leverdi me nje server shtepiak, kurse për atë pyetje më lartë se ku me blejte nje IP te tille dhe sa mund të kushtojë përafërsisht një Ip e tille nuk u pergjigjet. 
Besoj se keni ndonje informatë të tillë kurse unë jam prej Maqedonie dhe sa di unë ka në Maqedoni firma që japin hoste të mira dhe të shpejta, por unë nuk kam ide se ku munden me mar aq internet te shpejte derisa sipas njohurive të mija në Maqedoni ekzistojnë lidhje Dial up, ADSL, Cable, Satelit, por besoj se ndoshta me një pagesë më të lartë mund të arrihet edhe në një shpejtësi intereneti sipërshembull direct cable, por nuk jam i sigurt. 
Dhe a mjafton kjo shpejtesi kur ka mundesi që përnjëherë me e shpfletu nje web faqe edhe 1 milion vizitues edhe pse kjo nuk do te thote se do ta arrij atë dëshirë por duhet të tentojmë kah ajo dhe besoj nuk eshte aq zor derisa i ploteson te gjitha deshirat e vizituesve.
Ju faleminderit për vëmendjen dhe interesimin

----------


## Eagle

Per nje web server akoma ne treg dominon ai i realizuar mbi unix apo linux qe quhet apache web server. 
Thuhet qe eshte me i qendrueshem por eshte me i veshtire per tu menaxhuar.
Microsofti erdhi ne treg me Windows 2003 dhe po mundohet te marre pjesen e luanit edhe ne web server. Cdo CD instalimi e windows 2003 ka te perfshire edhe programin qe perdoret per te suportuar nje web server qe Microsofti e quan IIS (Internet Information Service).Nese shkon ne Add/Remove programs - Windows Components do ta gjesh atje. Versioni me i fundit eshte IIS 6.0.
Edhe nje Windows Xp mund ta perdoresh si web server. Ne xp do te gjeni IIS 5.0 
Tani sa kushton IP dhe si te kesh nje lidhje te shpejte interneti kjo varet se ne c'vend jeton. 
Pasi ta instalosh te duhet :
-Te ndertosh nje web site 
- te kesh nje konjeksion 24/7 ne internet
- Lidhja ne internet duhet te jete e shpejte
- Duhet te vendosesh si ta quash web sitin  qe do te besh
- Duhet te rregjistrosh emrin e web-it tend ne internet.
 ----------------------------------------------------

----------


## qoska

Me sa di une ne Maqedoni mund te marresh linja T1(ose E1 ne Europe) ose T3 perkatesisht 1-3Mbit/s e para dhe ->10Mbit/s e dyta keto te mjaftojne per punen qe i kerkon por gjithmone flitet per linja simetrike ku upload me download jane njesoj.
Kostoja heh une them duhet te shkoj tek 1000$ ne Maqedoni.

Persa i perket te tjerave zgjidhi vete por nuk besoj qe ne shtepi do te menaxosh nje faqe kaq te madhe pasi duhet shume njeohuri per te krijuar nje "server farm" :P.

Sa per OS te keshilloj te perdoresh *nix se do te duhet te paguash dhe licensa te tjera me vone per te perdorur shtesa ne ate web server duke filluar qe nga paketa e sigurise per Microsoft "Microsoft ISA Security Package".

P.S> pune te mbare. dhe mos harro qe kur te marresh linjen te duhet nje IP(internet protocol) publike(qe lejon kompjuterin te nd te aksesohet nga jashte rrjetit tend direkte).

----------


## hubejb

Ju faleminderit per informatat por besoj se nuk me kuptoni ose nuk ja keni vërë veshin sa duhet unë jam duke pyet disa herë se ku mund me ble një IP publike qe te aksesohen te tjeret nga jashte rrjetit tim, kush mund te jete kompetent per shitjen e IP-ja te tilla a thu mund ta ketë ndonjë firmë e vendit këtë licensë.

----------


## edspace

Hubejb, 

Po të shikosh vendodhjen e anëtarëve, do vësh re se shumë pak anëtarë banojnë në  Maqedoni, prandaj më mirë pyet në qytetin ku jeton, se forumi nuk të ndihmon dot për detaje të tilla. Merr në telefon kompanitë e internetit dhe pyeti nëse ofrojnë shërbime të tilla. Shiko revistat kompjuterike dhe gazetat, për reklama të shërbimeve të tilla.

----------


## altiX

> Ju faleminderit per informatat por besoj se nuk me kuptoni ose nuk ja keni vërë veshin sa duhet unë jam duke pyet disa herë se ku mund me ble një IP publike qe te aksesohen te tjeret nga jashte rrjetit tim, kush mund te jete kompetent per shitjen e IP-ja te tilla a thu mund ta ketë ndonjë firmë e vendit këtë licensë.


A duhet patjetër me e ble një IP publike?
Unë kam psh një server privat...që e përdor për nevoja të mia por jo me këto parakushte që i kërkon ti!Unë përdor GNU Linux Debian.Kjo është sa i përket SO.
Nga Provideri marrë një IP adresë që është dinamike.Që webfaqja ime psh të mundet edhe nga tjerët të shikohet kam hapur një konto në dyndns.org dhe pastaj me startim të ddclient apo mundesh edhe me rundns.conf këto aktualizojnë adresën që merrë nga Provideri apo edhe Proxy nëse përdor.Shiko këtu webserveri im (tash jam online...por jo gjithnjë;kjo vetëm sa për të treguar se funksionon).Tjerat i kanë skjaruar më lartë po më duket.
@ltiX

----------


## hubejb

Flm gjithve, dua te them qe nuk eshte e domosdoshme qe te me jepni informat qe i perket Maqedonise, por kerkoj cfardo informate edhe nese ajo ka te beje per SHBA-te apo diku tjeter.
Ju me thoni te informohem te firmat ne Maqedoni por une nuk e pata aq seroiozisht saqe te informohem ne menyre te sakte, deshira ime ishte vetem qe te kem nje ide se sa mund te me kushtoje nje sherbim i tille a mund te kem leverdi.
Dhe, nese do te ma kishte mbushur mendjen per nje sherbim te tille do ta fillojsha aksionin, por prap une ju falenderoj per mundin tuaj.

----------


## --=leon=--

me bo nje server personal eshte humbje kohe dhe lekesh,
me sa mora vesh une,ti do te kesh ne dispozicion shume web space dhe bandwith,prandaj do te besh nje server,apo jo?

me 30-50$ ne muaj mund te blesh nje web space prej 80-120 GB me bandwith traffic 120-200 GB /muaj dhe ne shumicen e rasteve te japin edhe domain name me 5$ si shtese.

po ti llogarisesh te gjitha te del shume me lire me kete menyre sesa me bo vete nje server,
sepse duhet te vesh internet T3 qe eshte goxha shtrenjt,duhet te blesh te gjitha licensat nqs perdor softet e MS,do te ndertosh nje sistem hardware goxha te mire(shumica e firmave ne net te offrojne server me dual xenon nga 3.4 GHZ me 7 GB DDR)qe po ta blesh do te kushtoj shume shtrenjt,plus llogarit faturat e dritave qe do paguash per 24/7 PC ndez etj etj.....


kte mund ta besh me teper per hobby se sa per nevoje,dhe firmat me te medhaja qe kan nga 5-20 milion visits/per month basis,e kan serverin jo te vetin.

saktesisht per cfare te duhet siti? resource page per dowloads,forum,company?

regards,
leon.

----------


## hubejb

Ju faleminderit leon 
Mir e ke une e di se ka web space te lira por nuk kam has kaq te lira sa qe thua ti dhe ato ne cfar OS bazohen dua ta di, nese ke mundesi te me tregojsh per informata te tilla do te isha i falenderuar.
Kurse per cfar me duhet siti mua, dua te them se te gjitha mendoj ti ket.

Ju falenderon Hubejbi

----------


## Black_skull

Nje shoke i imi qe eshte provider ka nje Ip te tille ka bere komp personal si lloj serveri por nga ajo Ip nuk mund te marrin te gjithe perveq klienteve te tij nese po mendon per kete? kete mudesi e ofron kujtesa ne kosove nuk e di per ipkon

----------


## agroni-fi

A mund dikush te me ndihmoi kam bere nje server ne kompjuterin tim personal me clarkconnect ver 5.0 mirpo te gjitha gjerat shkuan mire perveq se nuk po mundem me lidh dyndns adresen me server vetem me ip eshte online, une e kam bere instied me inadyn-mt mirpo serveri eshte online por vetem nese i jap ip addresen perndryshe me dyndns dns  nuk behet. qellimi im eshte qe kartelat te punoin ne dy resivera si psh. ne dy dreambox. ne resiverin dreambox eshte online vete ip kurse me dyndns nuk bene jam regjistruar ne dyndns e kam krijuar domainin por prap nuk mund te behet instied prej ip tek domain a ka dikush ndonje ide.

----------


## altiX

Shiko te kjo lidhje këtu!
...Kjo është për sistemin operativ GNU/Linux.

----------

